# "Karen" Night Of The Living Dead



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I tried to do this last year and I was unable to do it because I couldn't find the right clothing. I'm trying to get all her clothing down to a T.

I'm a blonde. I know she wears a dress, dress shoes and the make-up is important. I'm a beginner when it comes to makeup. I'm good with natural kind of make-up. I know mixing black and grey eyeshadow on the eyes would look good and have a white face. I just don't want to look like a ghost. The makeup is extremely important without a doubt.

Here's a photo of Karen so everyone can help me out better. 










Tips on clothing, makeup, shoes and everything else will be a big help to me. This is the first time I've ever done this before so please be patient with me please. Thank you!! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are some good basic tips in this tutorial for zombie makeup. Note she uses a light concealer foundation rather than white makeup to pale her face. That minimizes the chances of having the ghostly look you're concerned about.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> There are some good basic tips in this tutorial for zombie makeup. Note she uses a light concealer foundation rather than white makeup to pale her face. That minimizes the chances of having the ghostly look you're concerned about.


Thank you! 

I'm still suck on the clothing. I guess just get myself a blue flower dress or something? Maybe I can go to a thrift store or look on etsy for dresses.

I found this one and not sure how long it'll be up for. Will this one work? I like it. It's just expensive and probably will pass on buying it.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/258896107/grey-blue-flower-dress-vintage-japan?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=blue%20flower%20dress&ref=sr_gallery_31


----------

